# missing map.dat---registry mechanic



## Jcin (Mar 12, 2007)

When i'm trying to scan my computer with registry mechanic, a message appeared;



> Registry Mechanic is missing core applications files:
> C:\Program files\Registry Mechanic\Data\map.dat
> Please reinstall



that's weird becoz i can found map.dat there.Can anyone help me? 

Microsoft Windows Xp Professional (Chinese version)
Service Pack 2


----------



## Jcin (Mar 13, 2007)

*push*

push, help me plz


----------

